# HR44 Availability/Ordering



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

It appears that Solid Signal is now listing the HR44 on their website. It is listed as a pre-release item. While they are not taking orders, you can get added to their auto-notification list for when it becomes available. Good sign that it should be available soon. No price is listed for it as of yet, but I would assume that it will be selling for the same price as the HR34, which is currently listed at $349.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=hr44

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> It appears that Solid Signal is now listing the HR44 on their website. It is listed as a pre-release item. While they are not taking orders, you can get added to their auto-notification list for when it becomes available. Good sign that it should be available soon. No price is listed for it as of yet, but I would assume that it will be selling for the same price as the HR34, which is currently listed at $349.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=hr44
> 
> - Merg


OK, just want notifications from this thread.

Rich


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Merg thanks for the heads up, nice find.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, Merg, Thanks for the Heads Up!!!


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

So, are both the HR34 and HR44 called Genie now or is the HR44 something else??


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

usnret said:


> So, are both the HR34 and HR44 called Genie now or is the HR44 something else??


They are both called Genie.


----------



## maerativo (Jul 23, 2008)

Just got off the phone with D* customer service, nice guy. Asked about the HR-44 and he informed me that it would not be available until May or June.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, that's not completely accurate


----------



## maerativo (Jul 23, 2008)

Just repeating what the CSR stated to me. What have you heard about the release date?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm betting two things: earlier than that, and he can't narrow it down any further for us.


----------



## EdBott (Nov 14, 2012)

Is Solid Signal going to cancel all the ore orders like they did last time?

I shopped with them once and since then they continue to spam me like I want to buy a new receiver every week. 

After they canceled my pre order last time I vowed never to order from them again.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I preordered my HR34 with them, had no issues other than it took longer than expected.

BTW, welcome, whether you're THE Ed Bott or just one of us


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

The only official information that we have received is that the HR44 will be available for new installs in March.


----------



## SolidSignal (Oct 3, 2007)

EdBott said:


> Is Solid Signal going to cancel all the ore orders like they did last time?
> 
> I shopped with them once and since then they continue to spam me like I want to buy a new receiver every week.
> 
> After they canceled my pre order last time I vowed never to order from them again.


Hi Ed,

I'm sorry there was a mixup with the C31 pre-orders, I'm guessing that's what you were referring to. There were communication problems and that's part of why we overhauled our whole pre-order system. What you see on our site is a pre-release list, meaning we will contact you when we are 100% ready for pre-orders. This means there won't be a problem like there was last time.


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

no pre-orders at Solid signal, just email addresses to let you know when they are available.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The Merg said:


> but I would assume that it will be selling for the same price as the HR34, which is currently listed at $349.
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=hr44
> - Merg


Thanks For The Link!!!


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

EdBott said:


> Is Solid Signal going to cancel all the ore orders like they did last time?
> 
> I shopped with them once and since then they continue to spam me like I want to buy a new receiver every week.
> 
> After they canceled my pre order last time I vowed never to order from them again.


I have used SS on several occasions and am very happy with their service. As to the spamming, you can opt to or NOT TO receive their promotional emails.


----------



## jappleboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi I have the HR34 and like to keep up with all the new thing. I am not using the genie home media. When the HR44 comes out can I just buy and switch out the units.At this time I have hooked up 3 HR24 and 1 HR21 and the HR34.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> I have used SS on several occasions and am very happy with their service. As to the spamming, you can opt to or NOT TO receive their promotional emails.


I like their promotional emails. They are one of the few sales sites that I don't have blocked. Very informative.

Rich


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

maerativo said:


> Just repeating what the CSR stated to me. What have you heard about the release date?


I was told that it was being trickled out starting the 7th. I really like it for the compactness. Makes it look really sleek parked next to anything else. Since I apparently can't have both a 34 and a 44 on the same account I'm seriously thinking of switching over when they become more widely available. Also the hr34 puts off a fair amount of heat. The little monster's cat likes to crawl up on top of it to enjoy the warmth - if she's not noticed and the entertainment center glass door are closed it rapidly becomes 'way too hot for her. I like the idea of the cooler running 44 for that reason as well.


----------



## c073186 (Feb 7, 2013)

maerativo said:


> Just got off the phone with D* customer service, nice guy. Asked about the HR-44 and he informed me that it would not be available until May or June.


I know this is really not worth much but, I was on the phone with DirecTV yesterday saying that I wanted a Genie but wanted to wait for the new box. They said within the next month or two and it sounded like there would be the possibility of specifying the 44 model. I was surprised at that (would be more surprised if it were true... but still).


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

c073186 said:


> I know this is really not worth much but, I was on the phone with DirecTV yesterday saying that I wanted a Genie but wanted to wait for the new box. They said within the next month or two and it sounded like there would be the possibility of specifying the 44 model. I was surprised at that (would be more surprised if it were true... but still).


I would not get my hopes up for specification that quickly. Personally, I would expect that even tenured customers are going to be paying full boat in the short term. My personal suggestion would be Solid Signal. When a customer asks me about self-sourcing equipment, I have absolutely no problem in a SS referral. Again, our resources said that units started trickling into the supply on the 7th. I have yet to hear of anyone activating one however.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Is the reason that a person could not get 2 Genies due fact that, if they also have a C31, things wouldn't work? Would there be a problem if a person does not have a C31, just 2 Genies or 2 of them plus a HR2x? Just wondering.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

usnret said:


> Is the reason that a person could not get 2 Genies due fact that, if they also have a C31, things wouldn't work? Would there be a problem if a person does not have a C31, just 2 Genies or 2 of them plus a HR2x? Just wondering.


Those that have 2 Genies have reported issues between the 2 Genies regardless of a client being involved or not.


----------



## tigercat74 (Mar 25, 2007)

Would a Genie and one HR24 work together? Right now I have 3 HR24


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

tigercat74 said:


> Would a Genie and one HR24 work together? Right now I have 3 HR24


Yup, sure would. That's what I have.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

I had to call DTV today to activate a replacement HR34 and the rep told me after a bunch of small talk that the HR44 will be offered to existing customers for a great deal... Couldn't nail down anymore details than that, but it sounded like as i said DTV treats there current customers like crap that perhaps they may be changing there stance on treating us like third world citizens. of course this could of been a complete lie, but he was a nice guy and we jammed far into an hour plus mark talking about video games, new gen hardware, tv's etc..... We shall see.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Datagg said:


> I had to call DTV today to activate a replacement HR34 and the rep told me after a bunch of small talk that the HR44 will be offered to existing customers for a great deal... Couldn't nail down anymore details than that, but it sounded like as i said DTV treats there current customers like crap that perhaps they may be changing there stance on treating us like third world citizens. of course this could of been a complete lie, but he was a nice guy and we jammed far into an hour plus mark talking about video games, new gen hardware, tv's etc..... We shall see.


I'd be skeptical about that. But, who knows what D* is gonna do? Poor CSR was probably tired of people screaming at him... :lol:

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Datagg said:


> but he was a nice guy and we jammed far into an hour plus mark talking about video games, new gen hardware, tv's etc..... We shall see.


I'm surprised he was able to chat for an hour, aren't all calls recorded?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> I'd be skeptical about that. But, who knows what D* is gonna do? Poor CSR was probably tired of people screaming at him... :lol:
> 
> Rich


We do know they are expanding the Texas PP nationwide.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

jappleboy said:


> Hi I have the HR34 and like to keep up with all the new thing. I am not using the genie home media. When the HR44 comes out can I just buy and switch out the units.At this time I have hooked up 3 HR24 and 1 HR21 and the HR34.


You can absolutely switch out the HR34 for the HR44. But you will not be able to keep to "Genies" active on your account.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I'm surprised he was able to chat for an hour, aren't all calls recorded?


All calls MAY be recorded. A very small of those recorded are ever listened to.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I'm surprised he was able to chat for an hour, aren't all calls recorded?


That's what I thought also, yet we kept jamming away. His words when DTV talk were cryptive, yet got the message out on how he felt. First time i have ever called DTV and had a really good conversation that was pleasant and wanted to continue. Even traded gamertags.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Diana C said:


> All calls MAY be recorded. A very small of those recorded are ever listened to.


Actually Dianna that is kinda funny, as I had a situation when I was trying to get an HR34. First rep said i can get an HR34 free cause I had so many issues with previous boxes and a long time customer, when it was being setup, lost the call. Called back, that rep completely denied anyone would have said a free genie. Of course i was livid, i was already going to cancel and that why the first rep offered for free. anyways, got that straightened out when she talked to a Manager, so she began to set up the free genie and wouldn't you know it, call lost. I call back, now they say first and second rep had no right to say that and we dont do that. I said then cancel me then and basically hung up. It was now over an hour or so dealing with these calls.

I wrote an email to some high up I found on the net...Blasted a few out, didn't expect a reply...An hour later some dude claiming to be high up there said we reviewed the tapes and you were indeed told you can get a free genie. he new the details of each call, from calm, to yelling..To what they told me, to the lies they said. Basically he said heads are gonna roll. The next day, Genie instal FREE of no charge, no setup fees, nothing.

Whew, sorry for the long post, just wanted to share. But in my case at least they did record them calls and all worked out great.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I had a really awesome CSR last month in the Idaho or Utah office. We talked football for a long time


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Why not call it Genie with Wifi to distinguish between the Original Genie so one can order specifically. Just like the Hopper and Hopper w/Sling.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Personally IMO they are basically disowning the HR34 due to an abundant amount of issues,,,,, Then naming the New the same as that name recognition is a huge brand name for them. Every has heard of the Hopper, hence the genie also.... They letting the HR34 fade into the night and hope that most wont really know why or whats going on.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I've had no issues with mine, but if they want to swap me out, they know my number


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> I've had no issues with mine, but if they want to swap me out, they know my number


I would love a swap also... Have had nothing but high blood pressure since the HR34..... Just got a replacement 2 days ago and Blood pressure is going down.

But would love to get a hold of a HR44 when it surfaces.


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

Maybe they stopped production of HR34 if they're coming out with HR44 so soon after?

So maybe they're waiting to deplete existing inventory of HR34 units.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Datagg said:


> Personally IMO they are basically disowning the HR34 due to an abundant amount of issues,,,,, Then naming the New the same as that name recognition is a huge brand name for them. Every has heard of the Hopper, hence the genie also.... They letting the HR34 fade into the night and hope that most wont really know why or whats going on.


We haven't had a single issue with ours...it was quite a sight to see last night when I looked at our MRV list and saw 7 programs recording...5 on the HR34, and one each on our 2 HR24s.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

After being told by a DTV CSR that I would have to pay full price to upgrade to Genie, I had her transfer me to Retention. I spent about an hour on the phone with Bob, who gave me Genie for just the install cost of $49. (He also threw in a $200 Visa gift card.) But, here's the interesting part. He told me that the HR44 was, in fact, available, and that it could possibly be on the truck for install Tuesday morning (2/19). Now I'm reading that this box is not yet available. So, was Bob just blowing smoke, or is the HR44 really available??


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You will get a Genie but it will be an HR34 Not an HR44.

He said it was possible and that could be True but probably not so he was just playing with you to get you to sign up for a Genie which is what you will get.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I am expecting that will be the case, but is the HR44 available yet?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

kram said:


> I am expecting that will be the case, but is the HR44 available yet?


Only in test markets from what we've heard. Not widely available yet.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Should be coming out in the next month or two as we have heard but that could be delayed if there are substantial problems with testing which we don't anticipate because most of those were figured out during the testing and implementation of the HR34.


----------



## bananfish (Aug 13, 2007)

Anyone know what the test markets are and want to clue us in?

(I'm going without a DVR in the bedroom while I wait for the HR44 to come out, and would love to hear the SF peninsula is included.)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bananfish said:


> Anyone know what the test markets are and want to clue us in?
> 
> (I'm going without a DVR in the bedroom while I wait for the HR44 to come out, and would love to hear the SF peninsula is included.)


So far I've only seen an area in Ohio mentioned.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

The installers just left without giving me an HR34. As soon as they walked in, I asked about HR44 availability. Apparently, Denver is one of the first markets to get the HR44, and it was supposed to be available today. However, there are some kinks with the remote (talking to the client boxes) that still need to be worked out, so roll-out here has been delayed until next Tuesday. I re-scheduled for next Friday, March 1, and am guaranteed to get an HR44. BTW, they both were very impressed with my technical knowledge, and my home theater setup -- and they were blown away by the fact that I even knew to ask about the HR44! I guess most customers here just place orders and get equipment without really knowing very much about the details.


----------

